# ecm8000 with u-phoria um2 calibrate



## sharkol (May 14, 2013)

hi guys,
i got the ucm8000 mic, and the u-phoria um2 usb interface, and im kinda lost with how to calibrate REW.
what should connects to what and where?
i tried to search but didnt find straight answer.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here ya go: REW Cabling and Connection Basics

Might want to check out the other articles in the REW Information Index as well...

PS. Welcome to the Forum!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sharkol (May 14, 2013)

Thanks!
that helped, but i still got a few more questions,
in my case i want to measure rta in my car, im using nexus 7 that attached to usb DAC, and then SPDIF cable goes to my sound processor.

so can i need to plug the DAC to the UM2?
or i can plug it to my laptop as well?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The connections are the same no matter what the sound system. You’ll have to plug into the car system using the UM2’s RCA outputs. If you want to connect to the car system using SPDIF, you’ll need a different sound card that has a SPDIF output.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

